# myfaces macht unbekannte zeichen in output rein...



## ruutaiokwu (2. Feb 2011)

hallo zusammen,

apache myfaces macht mir irgendwelche zeichen in den html-output rein:







ist jemandem von euch diese problematik bekannt?

grüsse,
jan


----------



## ruutaiokwu (2. Feb 2011)

...scheint das entity für das 9. ascii- oder iso-8859-1-zeichen zu sein, keine ahnung was das ganze theater soll??


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2011)

Welches encoding ist für die Seite eingestellt?
Weclhes encoding für die Sourcen (IDE)?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (2. Feb 2011)

für sämtliche projekte innerhalb des genutzten workspaces habe ich utf-8 definiert.

im .xhtml (jsf "facelets") steht zuoberst das hier:

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>[/XML]

(wird auch im browser ausgegeben, und der erkennt dass es sich um utf-8 handelt; irgendwelche meta-tags dafür verwende ich nicht...)


auch im servlet, welches den request dispatch auf das facelet mach (benutze jsf nur für die präsentation) steht folgendes: *request.setContentType("text/javascript; charset=utf-8");*

gruss, jan


----------



## ruutaiokwu (2. Feb 2011)

in der source scheinen es tabulatoren zu sein... diese werden offenbar in die entsprechene entity umgewandelt... ist aber doch nicht normal, oder...?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (2. Feb 2011)

"diese werden offenbar in die entsprechene entity umgewandelt"

na ja, gibt's ja gar nichts in html, fängt erst bei 32 an: Ascii Table - ASCII character codes and html, octal, hex and decimal chart conversion


----------



## ruutaiokwu (8. Feb 2011)

bin scheinbar der einzige, der dieses problem hat. werde das thema mal schliessen...


----------



## ruutaiokwu (11. Mai 2011)

problem war apache trinidad...


----------

